# Interesting poll by Barna



## shackleton (Jul 1, 2007)

Poll results by Barna regarding the state of the church in America. 

http://www.kansascity.com/255/story/170565.html


----------



## Devin (Jul 1, 2007)

> “Traditionally Roman Catholics, Protestants and Eastern Orthodox have believed that churches should supervise the lives of their members and make them accountable if they don’t do what they’re supposed to do,” Hart said. “Some of the disciplinary aspects of the faith have been compromised for the sake of evangelism, drawing more people to come to church.”



Bingo.


----------

